

Streaming Movies and TV shows in the browser using BitTorrent - yokisky
http://webflix.me

======
baal80spam
So, has anyone managed to install the torque plugin?

~~~
yokisky
Havn't had any issues with it, seems to be created by bittorrent inc so looks
(somewhat) legit.

~~~
baal80spam
I just don't see a way to install it (tried in Chrome and Opera). Clicking on
"Setup now" button redirects me to
[http://webflix.me/torque/win/Torque.exe](http://webflix.me/torque/win/Torque.exe)
which is a 404 page.

